# Da càng dễ nám và thâm sạm chỉ vì bạn hay mắc những thói quen sau trong mùa hè



## thuypham (11/6/18)

*Hay mắc phải những điều sau trong mùa hè sẽ khiến da dễ bị nám và thâm sạm hơn đó.*

Thời tiết nắng nóng và bụi bẩn gia tăng trong những ngày hè cũng khiến làn da dễ bị ảnh hưởng. Thêm vào đó, một số thói quen bạn hay mắc phải có thể là nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng nám hay thâm sạm trên da. Bởi vậy, bạn cần chú ý loại bỏ những thói quen này để bảo vệ làn da khỏi tình trạng trên trong mùa hè nhé.

*Không dùng kem chống nắng*
Thoa kem chống nắng sẽ rất cần thiết để hạn chế các tác nhân gây hại làn da. Những đồ dùng che chắn bình thường lại không đủ để bảo vệ làn da khỏi các tia gây hại từ ánh nắng. Không dùng kem chống nắng trong những ngày hè sẽ khiến làn da dễ bị sạm hoặc xuất hiện vết nám.

Do đó, bạn nên lựa chọn các sản phẩm có chỉ số SPF phù hợp và sử dụng các sản phẩm chống nước nếu thường xuyên hoạt động ngoài trời. Một lưu ý nữa là hãy thoa kem nhắc lại sau 4 – 5 tiếng sử dụng để tránh tình trạng kem bị trôi.




​*Thường xuyên thức khuya*
Thức khuya là một trong những nguyên nhân gây rối loạn nội tiết tố và khiến mụn xuất hiện. Đây cũng là thói quen khiến làn da xỉn màu và xuất hiện quầng thâm. Ngủ không đủ giấc do thức khuya cũng làm ảnh hưởng đến quá trình tái tạo làn da. Do vậy, bạn hãy chú ý điều chỉnh lịch sinh hoạt và hạn chế thói quen này. Trước khi ngủ, bạn hãy tránh căng thẳng và sử dụng điện thoại để không bị mất ngủ nhé.



​
*Làm sạch da mặt sai cách*
Rửa mặt quá mạnh tay hoặc nhiều lần có thể làm mất đi cấu trúc tự nhiên của làn da và khiến chúng dễ bị tổn thương hơn. Bên cạnh đó, ra ngoài ngay sau khi rửa mặt cũng khiến làn da dễ bị nám hoặc sạm màu. Bởi lúc này, da tạm thời sẽ mỏng hơn và dễ bị các tác nhân gây hại tấn công. Bạn nên chú ý làm sạch da nhẹ nhàng và ưu tiên sử dụng các sản phẩm dịu nhẹ.





*Làm việc liên tục với máy tính*​Làm việc liên tục trước màn hình máy tính cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân gây hại làn da. Thường xuyên tiếp xúc với ánh sáng xanh từ thiết bị này sẽ gây ra các dấu hiệu lão hóa như nám và vết nhăn. Để hạn chế tối đa tác hại từ thói quen này, bạn nên giảm thời gian tiếp xúc với máy tính khi không cần thiết. Đặt cây xanh ở bàn làm việc cũng giúp bạn hạn chế những tác hại trên đó.



​
*Lười uống nước, ăn rau xanh*
Cung cấp đủ nước cho cơ thể không chỉ giúp duy trì hoạt động của các cơ quan mà chúng cũng rất cần thiết để cải thiện làn da. Uống ít nước sẽ khiến da dễ bị khô sạm, xuất hiện các dấu hiệu lão hóa. Lười ăn các loại rau cũng làm hạn chế sự cung cấp vitamin có lợi cho làn da. Uống nước đầy đủ và ăn nhiều rau xanh sẽ giúp thải độc và cải thiện làn da hiệu quả.



​
*Đi nắng mà không che chắn*
Nhiều bạn có thói quen đi ra ngoài mà chẳng cần các dụng cụ che chắn. Dù quãng đường đi lại có ngắn đến mấy thì thói quen này đều không có lợi cho da mỗi khi ra ngoài trong thời tiết này. Thường xuyên mắc thói quen trên sẽ khiến bạn được "khuyến mãi" ngay làn da sạm đen và những vết nám đó. Bởi vậy, bạn hãy chú ý che chắn đầy đủ bằng áo chống nắng, mũ, khẩu trang và kính râm mỗi khi ra ngoài để bảo vệ làn da tốt hơn.



​
_Nguồn: Kenh14_​


----------

